# Sure Cycle SRM Kit...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If anyone is thinking of geting a SRM Kit from Sure Cycle, PM me first for the lowdown.

I bought two of their magazine kits from Cabelas for our BPSs. The product description on the Cabelas website says nothing about them being for Browning semi autos only, which it turns out they are. Not knowing this, I sent Sure Cycle's Customer Service an email heads up that they didn't fit the BPS.

In return, I got a vulgarity laced, insulting response worthy of any Middle School locker room. I found the reference to "inbred ND" folks, use of scatological references, and graphic suggestion as to where I should insert the kits to be particularly enlightening. Had someone spoken to me like this on the street, I would have arrested them for Disorderly Conduct, it was that bad.

The response was so wildly inappropriate and unprofessional that I reported it to Cabelas Customer Service at once. They were as shocked as I and requested I fax them a copy of the email so they could get it into the appropriate executive's hands.

Anyone who wants to see how Sure Cycle is to deal with, I will gladly share the email and name of the party who sent it....


----------



## Orphanedcowboy (Feb 22, 2006)

Would his initials be JH?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

That would be the guy, OC. A true Vulgarian... :eyeroll:


----------



## Orphanedcowboy (Feb 22, 2006)

I am not disputing your claim, but it is the complete opposite of any contact I have had with Jeff. He has always went above and beyond with me, answering any question I had, and spending time explaining or diagnosing issues with me.

I have even returned a defective product that was damaged by the retailer/shipper and he gladly replaced it and included some extra rubber buffers.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Must have caught him on a good day, OC...

I've been dealing with iceholes professionaly for nigh onto 30 years, and in my experience guys who unload like that have a lot of practice and are very comfortable doing it...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Interesting end to this deal...

The Customer Service Manager I spoke to at Cabelas literally couldn't believe the sheer vulgarity of the email I got from the guy at Sure Cycle.
As I said earlioer, she asked that I send them a copy, and that they didn't knowingly do business with companies who would do this.

The gal asked what they could do to maker it right? I advised that in no way did I hold Cabelas responsaible, nor did I want any renummeration, refund, or exchange (which she offered) I just wanted them to know what kind of company Sure Fire was. She thanked me and I left it at that...

Well, here in the mail yesterday I get a $25 gift certificate from Cabelas!
Talk about a classy gesture, particularly as they didn't have a dog in the fight.

This is why I do a lot of business with Cabelas, as they have absolute top shelf customer service...


----------



## Doughboy181 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry to here about your experience with Jeff, although this is not the first I have heard of this . My question is I have a Benelli SBE with a Sure Cycle installed, my local dealer installed it about 2 years ago. At first it cycled light trap loads just fine, but I have been experiencing cycling issues as of late. I have removed the buttstock and checked for debris and everything seems fine. Is there any truth to the fact that I should not oil a Sure Cycle? Obviously I'm not too thrilled about contacting Sure Cycle to ask about this.


----------



## crappiekilla (Jun 5, 2009)

Word of mouth is the best advertising!

:beer:


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

What exactly is a Sure Cycle ? All I have to do is put shells in my SX3 and it Sure Cycles. Flawlessley.


----------

